

YourLanguageSucks - The Wiki Edition - pablospr
http://wiki.theory.org/YourLanguageSucks

======
smosher
Not liking it.

A lot of the things that supposedly suck could be argued either way. Above
all, I've found the majority of the cases are the result of a failure to
understand language semantics. It certainly sucks when you don't know the
language you're using, but that's your responsibility. I found the language I
didn't like were criticized for all the wrong reasons: reasonable design
choices necessary to support the language's intended use, inconsequential
foibles, etc.

I get it, one is supposed to feel perhaps mildly offended, then chastened and
finally humbled. That's a good cause.

------
Hrundi
You had me until "Supports 'goto'." in the C# section.

I wish people would stop demonizing that keyword. I've met a lot of coders
that say to me "'goto' sucks" and when asked why, they say "our teacher said
that" and they can't elaborate on the reason.

~~~
ScottBurson
The reason 'goto' sucks is that you can't pass arguments with it.

It's not really the presence of 'goto' that sucks; it's the absence of local
functions with tail calls. 'goto' handles only the degenerate case of
parameterless local functions.

